# Raspberry top harvesting



## trichnut (Sep 5, 2007)

its come a long way in 2 weeks but here they are
first pic is befor the chop and second is after we took the heads off (made a head carpet  its tuff to see in some of these pics put this bud just looks like raspberry lots of red and pink buds.  you can see it best in the last roughly manicured head.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 5, 2007)

*Congrats Trichnut on a fine harvest. :aok: Man i can't wait for the smoke report. :hubba:  Great job mang.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 5, 2007)

You lucky, lucky smoker.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 5, 2007)

:hubba: Yummmmmmmmmmmy


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 5, 2007)

I am so interested in what the smoke taste like and feels like. Keep me posted


----------



## scoot1073 (Sep 5, 2007)

Very Nice Dude,if It Smoks As Good As It Looks Your In For A Ride...


----------



## bobbak67 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey was this a SoG grow? If so any tips for me, im going to try it for my first time in a few weeks. Any particular strains to look at? I buy clones and dont really want to grow from seeds if at all possible.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2007)

Man she's beautiful.  I know the goal is wonderful smoke, but sometimes I bet its painful to chop something so beautiful down.


----------



## trichnut (Sep 6, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Man she's beautiful. I know the goal is wonderful smoke, but sometimes I bet its painful to chop something so beautiful down.


I was thinking it would be painful to do it because iv been work so much to get it where it is.  however when i had the snips in my hand it was actualy quite rewarding


----------



## trichnut (Sep 6, 2007)

bobbak67 said:
			
		

> Hey was this a SoG grow? If so any tips for me, im going to try it for my first time in a few weeks. Any particular strains to look at? I buy clones and dont really want to grow from seeds if at all possible.


 
assuming its summer get somthing thats sativa. as for tips i would say make sure you can regulate your environment (temp, humidity..Co2...) and Air flow, BIG in-outtake, fans circulating the air and keep your room spotless. mold loves messy rooms. once you get that done just spend alot of time in your room and soon enough the plants will start talking to you telling you what to do to them.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 6, 2007)

excellent job there mate well done good on ya for takin out bpotm u well deserve it.What seed bank is this strain from bud i wouldnt mind growing this in the future just the name of it makes me wanna eat it up amazing colours aswell


----------



## jash (Sep 6, 2007)

what a beautifull sea of colas.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 6, 2007)

when you say head.. do you mean the tips of the main cola??

Or the whole main cola??

any particular reasoning?  Or you just tring to increase yield or potency?
Im assuming you checked your Tricomes..


----------



## trichnut (Sep 6, 2007)

stonedsmithy said:
			
		

> excellent job there mate well done good on ya for takin out bpotm u well deserve it.What seed bank is this strain from bud i wouldnt mind growing this in the future just the name of it makes me wanna eat it up amazing colours aswell


I got this strain from an old friend... who has since annexed the mother to make room for somthing else...


----------



## trichnut (Sep 6, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> when you say head.. do you mean the tips of the main cola??
> 
> Or the whole main cola??
> 
> ...


 
yeah heads and colas meen the same thing to me.  and yes i cut the top 1/4 to 1/3 off so the lowers have a chance to harden, mature, grow, and yes I read some place that the buds with the most light have the highest THC content.  I have noticed a significant improvment when i prune throughout and take the tops  in steps.  
Yes i monoter the trichomes. the heads i cut are 10%clear 60% clowdy and 30% amber.  during cure the trichomes continue to mature by then it should be closer to 50-50 clowdy-amber.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 6, 2007)

So the Tricomes keeps maturing, even after drying and curing.

interesting...


----------



## trichnut (Sep 6, 2007)

let me put it this way. after time the trichomes get darker.  its like the apple that sits on your counter for 3 weeks or more.


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 6, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> I am so interested in what the smoke taste like and feels like. Keep me posted


 

:yeahthat:


----------



## trichnut (Sep 6, 2007)

well i did have some in the vaperizer last night it was a bud that got nocked off about a week ago. it was way early and still very "green" not super stoney then again thats expected being that it was so early and no cure yet but it had a sharp sweetnes on the intake and same on the exhale. all of us trying it thought it tasted like raspberry, but then again it may have just been the power of sugestion.  we will have a better report in 2-3 weeks


----------



## Growdude (Sep 6, 2007)

trichnut said:
			
		

> well i did have some in the vaperizer last night it was a bud that got nocked off about a week ago. it was way early and still very "green" not super stoney then again thats expected being that it was so early and no cure yet but it had a sharp sweetnes on the intake and same on the exhale. all of us trying it thought it tasted like raspberry, but then again it may have just been the power of sugestion. we will have a better report in 2-3 weeks


 
Well Ill take bets thats some tasty bud, that last pic is beautiful :holysheep:


----------

